# Dump valve/blow off valves



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys I'm thinking of have some dump valves fitted on my 35 and I was told that I wouldn't really be able to hear them fitted because the 35 is so compact under the hood and fairly sound proof once the bonnet is shut but I heard a friends who has had SVM's own branded ones fitted and They sounded rather nice, I was thinking of having the forge ones fitted from Lichfields, so has anyone heard them fitted and compared the loudness fitted to a 35. Help me make the rite choice please I'm swayed towards the forge ones because of there reputation but I could be wrong so please help:thumbsup:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Been thinking of these as well.

Here are a couple of the recent threads about them so help:wavey:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/165029-blow-off-valve-dump-valve.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/160515-blow-off-dump-valve-yay-nay.html


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Greddy RZ BOV twin

I am willing to fit those after my car is upgraded again DIY.

GReddy for RZ Blow Off Valve Kit 09+ Nissan GTR R35 11521133 | eBay


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Was going to get the Greddys but Greddy don't recommend fitting the BOVs without the hard pipe kit.....just what they recommended.

GReddy


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

the SVM BOV's are Go Faster Bits (GFB) TMS Respons and are much louder than the Forge ones.. I've had both.. 

GFB is an australian brand and they have been making quality BOV's for a while.. Search NAGTROC for lots of feedback and reviews on the TMS Respons


----------



## UnaBomber (Jul 18, 2012)

i have tials and they are VERY loud. They sound amazing


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Any idea how much a pair will cost(just parts) can fit myself and where can I get them from


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

UnaBomber said:


> i have tials and they are VERY loud. They sound amazing


Where can I get a price for these :lamer:


----------



## UnaBomber (Jul 18, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Where can I get a price for these :lamer:


I have tial Q's

im sure you can find them in the UK. I bought them from topspeed (topspeedtuned . com) they have a smoking package deal on them with boost logic intercooler piping and intake piping right now

id post a link but it wont let me


----------



## UnaBomber (Jul 18, 2012)

and they should run about $500 us dollars a pair


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

What's the point in putting BOV's on an auto? No need mate. I'm sure you can find something better to splash the cash on :thumbsup:


----------



## Julesthecat (Feb 15, 2012)

I fitted GoFastBits BOVs on my R35 a couple of months back. Got them from a UK website (Balance Motorsport, I think) for around £300. Easy to fit and bias between recirc or atmosphere can be adjusted. Not everyone is into the noise - can sound like air-brakes on a bus! - but a bit of harmless fun and (allegedly) helps maintain boost pressure. I didn't notice any major change in behaviour of the car - perhaps a little smoother between gears, but probably psychological The noise makes my 9 year old boy laugh every time - its quite loud both inside and outside the car. It's one of those Marmite items. If u do go for them I'd recommend getting ones that are adjustable as I believe full vent to atmosphere can screw with the engine occasionally.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

UnaBomber said:


> I have tial Q's
> 
> im sure you can find them in the UK. I bought them from topspeed (topspeedtuned . com) they have a smoking package deal on them with boost logic intercooler piping and intake piping right now
> 
> id post a link but it wont let me


Can you pm me link please.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Lubo69GTR said:


> What's the point in putting BOV's on an auto? No need mate. I'm sure you can find something better to splash the cash on :thumbsup:


The 35 isn't auto bud and they sound great


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

JUN R1 has Greddy RZ fitted. 

I sourced them from USA.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I found that the FORGE bov's sounded nice once wound up but not to in your face cosworth style.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you to all you guys for taking time to advise, I have decided to go for the forge dump valves after speaking to Iain yesterday.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Takamo said:


> Thank you to all you guys for taking time to advise, I have decided to go for the forge dump valves after speaking to Iain yesterday.


Good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Takamo said:


> Thank you to all you guys for taking time to advise, I have decided to go for the forge dump valves after speaking to Iain yesterday.


Post up your impressions once fitted mate. :squintdan


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

No probs will do


----------

